# Pinarello FP3



## Nanrides (Apr 10, 2010)

I took this bike out for a ride (Ultegra Women's Specific version, but think frame is same as men's except geometry) and loved it's crisp, fast, feel - the bike climbs like a dream and looks beautiful as well. I wondered, though, if anyone could weigh in on how it feels over the long haul? I like a bit of road feel in my bike, but have a 200 mile race on my agenda this season and wonder how it will feel once the miles start adding up.
I am also considering a Trek Madone and Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod
Thanks.


----------



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

i got this bike 6 months ago and let me tell you.......is great ....is really fast compared to my orbea onix .....no regrets


----------



## Nanrides (Apr 10, 2010)

Cool! Thanks envigado.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Are you referring to the PF3 09 or 2010 model? If you are referring to the 2010 model, I don't think you will go wrong as it is built based on the same geometry as the Prince, which is the Pinarello's second top model. It just uses different grade carbon from the Prince and a bit heavier. Having said that the 09 model is also respectable and had received very positive reviews.


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Only difference between 10 and 09 are different paint schemes and less colours


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for correcting me shachah7. I did not know that.


----------

